# distccmon-gui TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert

## Tinitus

Hallo, 

wenn ich den 

distccmon-gui  als user root aus der X-console starten will bekomme folgenden Fehler. 

```

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details –  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details –  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details –  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details –  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details –  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

```

gleichen Fhelr bekomme ich auch bei anderen Programmen, wenn als root aus der Konsole gestartet.

Was kann das sein?

G. R.

----------

## Finswimmer

So wie ich das verstehe, will das Programm auf die X-Session zugreifen. Da Root aber keine X Session hat, gibt es Probleme.

Ein "sux root $Programmname" sollte helfen.

Tobi

----------

## Tinitus

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> So wie ich das verstehe, will das Programm auf die X-Session zugreifen. Da Root aber keine X Session hat, gibt es Probleme.
> 
> Ein "sux root $Programmname" sollte helfen.
> 
> Tobi

 

Hallo Tobi,

leider kein Erfolg:

 sux root  distccmon-gui

(distccmon-gui:4870): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:

None of the authentication protocols specified are supported.

sonst gleiche Fehlermeldung

das gilt sowohl beim Start als nicht root User als auch als root.

G. R.

----------

